# turbonet install pointers



## gary cheshire (Oct 1, 2001)

Hi,

About to install turbonet, but any pointers before I start, especially anything odd when using with NTL?

where is the best online install guide?

cheers

Gary


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Here a good place to start, note the NTL mod may no longer be required.

http://www.kitschcamppalace.org.uk/tivo/


----------



## gary cheshire (Oct 1, 2001)

thanx for the info.

followed the links to the silicondust web site. Is the link below the current iso with the upgraded larger disk kernel?

CD image if you have installed an LBA48 kernel on your TiVo: 
http://www.silicondust.com/nic_cd_lba48_20050218.iso

Apologies if this subject has been covered many times in the past.

Cheers

gary


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You don't _need _to use the LBA48 version of the CD unless your drive is so big that the system partition the NIC installer tries to access lies past the 137GB point. AFAIK this doesn't happen with anything smaller than a 400GB drive.

However, I don't suppose using it will do any harm


----------



## gary cheshire (Oct 1, 2001)

Would it be safer to use one of the other cd iso's? ie.

CD image if you have a stand-alone-TiVo or previously tivoflashed DTiVo: 
http://www.silicondust.com/nic_cd_20050218.iso

thanx

Gary


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

As I said, I don't see why using the LBA48 verison of the CD would do any harm, but FWIW I normally use the one you have just linked to


----------

